# Turning red



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Some new and old milwalkee tools!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the sad part..most if not all of milwaukee tools are made in china and the quality has degraded...dewalt still makes some of their tools in the USA...not all...but I have had good luck with dewalt...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Funny how everyone has different experiences with power tools. I personally don't like Dewalt because compared to my Milwaukee tools the battery life of dewalt seems to suck. My Milwaukee fuel tools also have more power than any other brand I have tried. I personally don't believe in buying tools based on what country they are made in but rather based on the best quality to help me perform my job the best I can.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

That bandsaw is tits.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^^^^:laughing::laughing:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The makita cordless bandsaw does 4-3/4", I have been drooling over one for months. If you don't work with cast I guess it's not an issue.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Got a surprise bonus from work....FINALLY BOUGHT IT!!!


----------

